
Traf-O-Data -- Bill Gates's Y Combinator Startup - vlad
http://www.smartcomputing.com/editorial/dictionary/detail.asp?guid=&searchtype=&DicID=19295&RefType=Encyclopedia
======
gyro_robo
"Traf-O-Data used the device to process the paper tapes generated by traffic
counting boxes and produced some revenue. Eventually, the State of Washington
offered free traffic processing services, ending this revenue."

And he's been against free and open standards ever since.

------
pg
More like Bill Gates's Artix.

~~~
brlewis
Artix reference:

<http://www.paulgraham.com/bronze.html>

